# Williams Horizontal Milling Machine



## Martin W (Apr 8, 2014)

Good day all, I recently joined, but read all the posts everyday. Have learned a lot by reading other people's posts.
I just acquired a very old Williams mill. It has a Milwaukee vertical attachment. Looks to be in very good condition.
It comes with a bunch of tooling and carbide cutters. I will post pictures on the weekend after I get it in my shop.
My questions, I'm guessing it weighs about 2000 pounds?
                       I have never heard of Williams, looks like maybe from the 40's or 50's ? It's a beast!
                       The Milwaukee vertical attachment , do these work fairly well?
Regards Martin


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinb71 (Apr 8, 2014)

Milwaukee is Kearney & Trecker most likely. Top grade machinery at the time.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Apr 8, 2014)

my google-fu is weak, my son.  i can't find Williams info anywhere.  post some pics when you can, brother.


----------



## Martin W (Apr 13, 2014)

Here are a couple pictures of my new milling machine. Got it home yesterday and off the truck with my forklift . I have it just sitting in the middle of the shop until I can get it leveled and wired up. The last pic is my Famco 5 ton punch press. I also scored a Brown and Sharpe #2 surface grinder, a metal cutting band saw with blade welder, small offshore lathe, Grizzly milling machine with digital readout, step up transformer to 550 volts from 220 volts, tons of tooling and attachments, about a thousand pounds of bolts and punch dies .
Martin


----------



## briand (Dec 23, 2020)

Martin W said:


> Good day all, I recently joined, but read all the posts everyday. Have learned a lot by reading other people's posts.
> I just acquired a very old Williams mill. It has a Milwaukee vertical attachment. Looks to be in very good condition.
> It comes with a bunch of tooling and carbide cutters. I will post pictures on the weekend after I get it in my shop.
> My questions, I'm guessing it weighs about 2000 pounds?
> ...


 I have the same machine that I have stripped and am starting to rebuild, would you be able to send a couple of clear shots of the top of the mill? I lost my reference pictures and have a few pieces that im trying to figure out how to piece it together.. Thx in adavance, Brian


----------



## briand (Dec 23, 2020)

briand said:


> I have the same machine that I have stripped and am starting to rebuild, would you be able to send a couple of clear shots of the top of the mill? I lost my reference pictures and have a few pieces that im trying to figure out how to piece it together.. Thx in adavance, Brian


 By the way the total weight is 2300 lbs......I weighed all the parts as I stripped them....
Thx Brian


----------



## brino (Dec 24, 2020)

@briand 

I see you joined in the summer, but are a new poster.
Welcome to the group!

-brino


----------



## briand (Dec 25, 2020)

Thanks!  I quite enjoy the web site as it does provide some good solid advice, and it appears we are neibours of sorts......


----------



## brino (Dec 25, 2020)

briand said:


> it appears we are neibours of sorts......



Yes we are.
I work in Kanata.......which is technically now part of Ottawa.

-brino


----------

